# CBS May Expand NFL HD In 2007



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

> A network executive tells TVPredictions.com that it's considering airing more than three games a week in high-def.
> By Phillip Swann
> 
> New York, NY (November 30, 2006) -- CBS has been under attack from high-def owners this season for airing only three National Football League games each week in High-Definition. However, a top CBS executive told TVPredictions.com today that the network is seriously considering adding more HD games in 2007.
> ...


To read the rest; See *TVPredictions.com*

_Mod Edit_ Remainder of story removed to protect source's copyright's


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Blitz68 said:


> A network executive tells TVPredictions.com that it's considering airing more than three games a week in high-def.
> By Phillip Swann
> 
> New York, NY (November 30, 2006) -- CBS has been under attack from high-def owners this season for airing only three National Football League games each week in High-Definition. However, a top CBS executive told TVPredictions.com today that the network is seriously considering adding more HD games in 2007.


Yes, please do CBS. I can cut you slack due to the fact that you were first and the infrastructure you set up at that time only allowed for 3 games a week, but now that FOX has doubled that it's time for you to move as well. The NFL should contribute financially to speed up the process since they can well afford it.


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

CBS needs to at least be doign 6 in HD per week...no excuses for one of their most expensive products (NFL)


----------



## cbearnm (Sep 6, 2006)

No excuses for not covering all NFL games in HD.
I know there are only so many HD trucks out there, but there has to be enough to cover 16 events per week over a period of 17 weeks.
The NFL should be able to pay for their own trucks. Expensed over 3 or 5 years, it's very easy to justify the cost. Considering that the media deals generate over a billion dollars per year, it's just crazy to broadcast ANY NFL game in SD.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

I did not watch the Eagles - Tennessee game on 11/19 on SD CBS. Have not
missed a regular season game for a few years. Listened on radio 94.1, did things
around the house and ran errands in the car. Will not watch the CBS SD broadcasts.


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

"Our goal is to add more games each year".

By the sound of that, I wouldn't look for all games next year in HD either.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

This story was bounced around a few weeks ago. Seemed they were talking adding one game per weekend per year.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I can't believe their (NFL and CBS') HD sponsors (Samsung & Sony respectively) aren't putting more heat on them to do all the games in HD each weekend. Think about it, someone watching sees the Sony HD commercial and goes up to the store only to see a very poor picture of the game on that same Sony TV, why bother spending the money??


----------



## JAB (Nov 10, 2006)

I think the NFL should put some pressure on the networks and mandate HD. CBS has the most pitiful coverage of them all. Every wonder why the replays are sooo much better on ESPN. NBC and FOX? You can actually tell whether a play should be overturned or not. With CBS it's a crap shoot whether or not they got the shot to begin with.


----------



## Homebrew101 (Jul 12, 2006)

I am so happy that my lowly Packers are on Fox unless playing the AFC, they have all been in HD so far.
They really need to increase their HD coverage, I had no idea that only 3 games a week were in HD, I feel sorry for those whose teams have to be on CBS.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

As I understand parts of the world these days, I gather one of the major problems is CBS bandwidth for moving HD around the country. Fox was very lucky/fortunate/frustrating in their delay of supporting HD at the network level. By doing so, they were able to utilize encoders that keep the signal compressed at the network level rather than compressing that the local station level only. Therefore, they were able to cover more games in HD without jumping their sat. costs thru the roof.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## kirthew (Sep 21, 2006)

I hate having only 3 games available a week from CBS... This week we have the Chiefs vs Browns in HD... when you have two teams trying to get into the playoff picture in the Dolphins vs Jaguars... I have to applaud FOX for their total HD coverage...


----------



## bamahd (Dec 1, 2006)

NFL HD did not air its Thursday night, Nov. 30, 2006 NFL game in HD, so I didn't watch it. And they call themselves NFL HD. What a waste of a network.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

bamahd said:


> NFL HD did not air its Thursday night, Nov. 30, 2006 NFL game in HD, so I didn't watch it. And they call themselves NFL HD. What a waste of a network.


Welcome to the forums, bamahd. :welcome_s

I watched the game in HD on Directv channel 95. Been lots of question as to how the HR20 would handle the feed this week. (Problems seemed to occur from last weeks game.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## pgtogo84bsxy (Aug 30, 2006)

bamahd said:


> NFL HD did not air its Thursday night, Nov. 30, 2006 NFL game in HD, so I didn't watch it. And they call themselves NFL HD. What a waste of a network.


Yes, they did. On DirecTV, it isn't on the main channel 212, but on one of the special events channels.......95 or 96 in your area. I think they will have most, if not all games on the NFL Network in HD, although there's only a few more weeks to the regular season. I watched the game in HD that night.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The NFL is not in a position to mandate HD coverage. Think about it.

Who (what network) could possibly outbid CBS, as an example, and be able to carry all the games in HD the next time it is up for bids?

FOX, ABC, NBC, ESPN are already taxed with current equipment so even IF they could outbid and get CBS's package of games they wouldn't be able to cover those in HD without significant new money spent either.

The only network I can think of that might have a shot is TNT, but they already cover lots of NBA games in HD once that season starts so I don't know if they would be in a position to buy/have enough equipment to do it either.

Bottom line... is that if CBS can't spend the money to do it yet (or doesn't want to) no one else is able to spend that kind of money to do more either... so we might as well, reluctantly, wait until they increase the coverage.


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

Wasn't this one of the main reasons that they lost the NFL LAST time?! One of course, was that they underbid FOX. But a big reason was that the NFL thought that the "upstart" FOX (at that time) would be more innovative (which they have been) and bring a younger audience to the NFL.

FOX is doing almost all (all?) games in HD. I happen to be a rabid Redskins fan, so I rarely have to put up with the miserable broadcasts of CBS (thank God!). CBS needs to get with the program!! It's not like they can't afford to buy the necessary equipment to do most if not all of their broadcasts in HD! The NFL brings to them some of their largest audiences of the week, and the opportunities to promote the rest of their programming should help pay for that equipment. They are just being cheap *******s!

Another thing .. like I said, I rarely have to watch their NFL broadcasts .. why is it that the NFL announcer teams on CBS are the most boring people in television? Jim Nantz should only be doing golf .. or funeral coverage. He HAS to be THE most boring sports announcer there is. Then you have Dan Dierdorf who, for all of his time as a player in the NFL, seems to know very little about the game! I find CBS games a good time to take a nap since the announcers are so boring, only to wake up so often to see what the score is.


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

HDMe said:


> The NFL is not in a position to mandate HD coverage. Think about it.
> 
> Who (what network) could possibly outbid CBS, as an example, and be able to carry all the games in HD the next time it is up for bids?
> 
> FOX, ABC, NBC, ESPN are already taxed with current equipment so even IF they could outbid and get CBS's package of games they wouldn't be able to cover those in HD without significant new money spent either.


NBC does ONE game per week. I'm certain that they would LOVE to get Sunday afternoon games back as well! CBS had better watch themselves, because they COULD find themselves losing the NFL AGAIN!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

NFLnut said:


> NBC does ONE game per week. I'm certain that they would LOVE to get Sunday afternoon games back as well! CBS had better watch themselves, because they COULD find themselves losing the NFL AGAIN!


NBC doesn't have the necessary equipment to do all the games if they had 6+ games to do in HD every week either.

Which is back to my question... who else could do it right now if the contract was up for bids and the NFL tried to force it?

Answer is probably no channel could do more right now either. Not saying I don't want more, because I do... but people still balk at buying an expensive HDTV and balk over paying Dish $199 for their HD receiver DVR... so why do those same people expect CBS to spend hundreds of thousands (maybe millions) to get all this camera/broadcast equipment tomorrow?


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

We are stuck in the stone age.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

The NFL contract does mandate all games in HD but not until 2009.

The contracts just started this year. They aren't going anywhere right now.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Hopefully, CBS will improve its HDTV light. I have DirecTV and I noticed some pixelation with some of the games they have been showing. It's only an issue with CBS.


----------



## stw2323 (Dec 31, 2006)

All I can say is that CBS should be embarrassed. Most people did not buy these HD home entertainment centers just to watch CSI-Miami. Most people bought them to watch sports. It's terrible


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I wouldn't say most people bought to watch sports. Surveys have shown a lot of people bought widescreen TVs to watch widescreen DVDs and don't even know if they are otherwise watching HD.

I like sports... but I also realize the costs involved... and to be fair, ESPN/ABC has a lot of crappy coverage of their HD games (some SD widescreen cameras and poor production)... so I would much rather CBS buy better equipment over time than rush into things.

FOX seems to have done a good job once they moved to HD... but remember, FOX tried a couple of years to sell everyone on "FOX Widescreen" which was 480p before they finally jumped to 720p HD.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

bamahd said:


> NFL HD did not air its Thursday night, Nov. 30, 2006 NFL game in HD, so I didn't watch it. And they call themselves NFL HD. What a waste of a network.


Too bad you missed it. It was on D* Ch. 95. All of the NFL Network games have been on HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Probably also worth mentioning that the FOX Atlanta/Philadelphia game yesterday was not in HD. IT was widescreen, but very clearly not in HD like the earlier FOX game of the day had been.

So probably a bad day to boo CBS and praise FOX for HD NFL.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

purtman said:


> Too bad you missed it. It was on D* Ch. 95. All of the NFL Network games have been on HD.


Why doesn't D* put the NFL HD feed on a sub-channel (is that the correct term?) of 212, like they do with the local HD channels?


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

HDMe said:


> Probably also worth mentioning that the FOX Atlanta/Philadelphia game yesterday was not in HD. IT was widescreen, but very clearly not in HD like the earlier FOX game of the day had been.
> 
> So probably a bad day to boo CBS and praise FOX for HD NFL.


I watched the Eagles/Atlanta game OTA here in NJ off of WTXF-Phila and it was in HD. No doubt about it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Hound said:


> I watched the Eagles/Atlanta game OTA here in NJ off of WTXF-Phila and it was in HD. No doubt about it.


I find that hard to believe. Not saying you personally are making it up... but multiple camera angles were not HD. They were widescreen, but very blocky and blurry like the FOX widescreen games are from time to time.

I gather that FOX used their HD cameras on the bowl games today so some were not available yesterday like usual for Sunday.. and that was why the game I watched was not actually HD.

The 1pm game (Carolina/New Orleans) was very sharp and typical good FOX HD... but the 4pm game was not of the same quality.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

purtman said:


> Too bad you missed it. It was on D* Ch. 95. All of the NFL Network games have been on HD.


Confirm. Every NFLN game has been brdcst. in HD on ch. 95.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

HDMe said:


> I find that hard to believe. Not saying you personally are making it up... but multiple camera angles were not HD. They were widescreen, but very blocky and blurry like the FOX widescreen games are from time to time.
> 
> I gather that FOX used their HD cameras on the bowl games today so some were not available yesterday like usual for Sunday.. and that was why the game I watched was not actually HD.
> 
> The 1pm game (Carolina/New Orleans) was very sharp and typical good FOX HD... but the 4pm game was not of the same quality.


The only FOX game yesterday that was in FOX Widescreen instead of HD was the SF/Denver game. They had to use FSN Rocky Mountain's equipment instead of the mothership's as their trucks could not get into Denver in time due to the storms.


----------



## Cmmsh (Jan 2, 2007)

I am so annoyed that I had no idea NFL N games were being broadcast in HD on DirecTV. I have gone the whole season watching it in crap SD. I wish they would have let us know. Half the time, I don't use the guide -- I just hit 212. Oh well. Next year, I guess.

And BTW, HDMe, Atl/Philly game certainly was in HD where I live.


----------



## bamahd (Dec 1, 2006)

tibber said:


> Welcome to the forums, bamahd. :welcome_s
> 
> I watched the game in HD on Directv channel 95. Been lots of question as to how the HR20 would handle the feed this week. (Problems seemed to occur from last weeks game.
> 
> ...


Great to be a part of this fine forum.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Perhaps there was a local feed problem where I am... I remember looking a couple of times because I wanted to watch the Atlanta/Philly game (rooting for Philly of course)... but ended up watching Miami/Indy because that was in HD on CBS.


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> The only FOX game yesterday that was in FOX Widescreen instead of HD was the SF/Denver game. They had to use FSN Rocky Mountain's equipment instead of the mothership's as their trucks could not get into Denver in time due to the storms.


The graphics were weird on that game (SF/Den) , too. If you still have the highlight reels from Sunday on your DVR, check out the scoreboard at the top. It looked like last years(maybe?), not the usual sleek scoreboard with the colors to match the teams.

No big deal, just for a second I thought it was CBS.:lol:


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

DCSholtis said:


> The only FOX game yesterday that was in FOX Widescreen instead of HD was the SF/Denver game. They had to use FSN Rocky Mountain's equipment instead of the mothership's as their trucks could not get into Denver in time due to the storms.


I agree with Dan. After the Eagles/Falcons game ended, WTXF in Philly changed to
the Niners/Broncos and immediately, I thought the field looked faded, the green
was not as green (maybe it was the snow taken off the field). I watched the
conclusion of the Niners/Broncos and the images were not as sharp and it did not
seem to be in HD. The Eagles OTA was definitely HD. My son was home from
college watching with me and we switched between the Dish feed, local cable
feed and OTA feed. My son could see that the OTA feed was a little sharper than
the multi video provider feed. But the Dish feed and local cable was HD as well.
My son was very impressed with the OTA HD feed and we made a point of talking
about how good the Eagles game looked in HD.

HDMe, your local Fox affiliate may have downrezzed the feed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

Cmmsh said:


> I am so annoyed that I had no idea NFL N games were being broadcast in HD on DirecTV. I have gone the whole season watching it in crap SD. I wish they would have let us know. Half the time, I don't use the guide -- I just hit 212. Oh well. Next year, I guess.


Most of the NFL Replay games on Tuesday and Wednesday are carried in HD on Ch. 95 as well. I have a Series Link on my HR20 and I get them automatically.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Sign up for DTV's weekly schedule via Emails. Every Thursday DTV sends me an Email with the upcoming weekend's games--HD games in particular--and their corresponding channel #'s.


----------

